# Low light plants?



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

I am looking into putting some plants in a 5.5 gallon tank with standard lighting and am wondering what are some hardy, low light plants? An employee from Petsmart told me when I got the tank/starter kit that I would be able to have plants with the light it came with but I would like a 2nd opinion. In the future I will be setting up a 10 gallon for a possible sorority and would love any advice on lighting and plant choice.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

do you know the spec of the light that came with your tank?


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Unforunately, I do not  It is the top fin 5.5 starter that is on sale at petsmart right now. I don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i just looked it up. it says "incandescent bulb"
All you need to do is check to see whether you can switch that out with a 6500k cfl light ^_^
let me know if you are still confused. lol


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

If you can find it, I totally recommend this light. http://www.petco.com/product/111943/Zoo-Med-Ultra-Sun-Daylight-Compact-Fluorescent-Bulb.aspx

It's what I use in all my planted tanks, even my 2.5 gallon!


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice  I will definitely look into that bulb at petco


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

By the way, what is your opinion of CaribSea® FloraMax™ Planted Aquarium Substrate?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it's a nice good substrate for plants ^_^ Id say go for it if you like how it looks


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

So do you use it in place of gravel? Does it need a cap? I confused me a bit in the sticky when it advised using potting soil with sand on top  is the substrate in place of the soil or can you just use that?

(Sorry for the questions, but thanks so much for answering...if you haven't guessed this will be my first tank with live plants, in the past I always used fake ones >.<)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD dw I had those questions once too!
you dont need a cap, you can use it by itself^_^
It'll be hard to cap!

I always wash the substrate first in a bucket. then I add it to the tank and plant everything I want in there.

Afterthat I lay a saran wrap on the substrate to slowly fill the tank without disturbing the substrate. ^_^


----------



## samiam11894 (Apr 18, 2013)

For hardy plants, I do NOT suggest what is known as "betta bulbs".
The odd chance that I was able to grow these babies, they seemed to do fine in a lot of light or very little of it. However, these plants are hybrids and you never really know what you are going to get and all too often have my bulbs grown fungus. In fact, the very first time I was experimenting with these plants, the bulb grew fungus which my fish ate and died :/


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

I will make sure to avoid betta bulbs! I am so excited though, I think I will be able to pick up my supplies and plant on Monday or Tuesday. By the way, how many plants can you plant at a time? I saw on petsmart.com they said only one?


----------

